# pet duck



## Messi2018 (May 8, 2018)

I have a duck as a pet. Now it is very fat and cute. But my dog wants to eat it! ! !


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Keep the dog and duck separated....


----------

